# logo competiton



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

can anyone make me a) a logo which incorperates a black templar crusader. or b) a logo which has fantasy characters of some description?

the top 5 logos will become mods on my warhammer forum and their logo will be used on many of the pages.


----------

